# When do the cedar trees start lighting up?



## AmandafromYoitsu (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm specifically looking for the actual date. Thank you in advance!


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 11, 2013)

In City Folk, they start showing up on the 15th. So New Leaf is likely the same.


----------



## Mizutama (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been trying to find this out too, the only information I could come across was: "Cedar Trees will have lights around them during the lead up to Toy Day". Hmm... not very specific!


----------



## Itachi (Dec 11, 2013)

"Christmas lights! From the 15th Dec to the 3rd Jan, some of your cedar trees will be decorated with lights." found from a neoseeker guide post.


----------



## Viena (Dec 12, 2013)

Itachi said:


> "Christmas lights! From the 15th Dec to the 3rd Jan, some of your cedar trees will be decorated with lights." found from a neoseeker guide post.



Excellent! Can't wait to take photos :3


----------

